# My way izzo Pompeii help



## Dailygrinduk (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi

i have purchased what was meant to be a dual fuel my way izzo Pompeii but now it has been delivered it appears to be a standard electric as I cannot find and gas connections, can these machines be converted, any help on what machine I do really have or some type of Manual would be great.

thank you


----------

